# IVF - Empty shells



## babyroosta (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi,

Would anyone have any explanation as to why we had two empty shells upon egg collection? The only other egg retrieved died and we just want to know why this could have happened. Would appreciate any advice or info.
Thanks girls,
love
XX


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

Hello there

I can't offer an explanation, only that I had a similar experience in that of the eggs they thgouth they had retrieved 4 , only one was an egg and the other they think were cysts....

I had a better count next time...


----------



## babyroosta (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi there,
Has anybody else got any ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Babyroosta and Dawn

I too had "empty follicle syndrome" - my first IVF I had 9 follies (though all quite small) from which they got 5 eggs and second (higher dose of stims) I had 4 follies and 2 eggs. Embryo quality was also poor - it was largely put down to my age (I was 40 then) and my endo. and I was told to try donor eggs (no success there either but thats another story!).
I've read that low oestrogen during stimming causes empty follies but mine was never measured (my lining was pretty thin too so I think I was low on hormones). I was on max stimms (600iu Menopur) on a long protocol - I asked about changing the protocol/drugs but was told not worth it - I now regret not going elsewhere and trying something else but still. I've spent hours reading stuff on the net   and these are just a few more thoughts -
Using a short protocol or swapping down reg drugs for ovulation antagonists helps some poor responders
Changing stim drug (pure FSH vs FSH/LH mix)
Supplementing with oestrogen during stims if levels are low in relation to number of follies developing may help
Make sure egg collection was not delayed causing some of follies to ovulate.

Anyway, hope they can give you some answers at your clinic and best of luck whatever your next move.

Love Jaq


----------

